# Panny ae7000u Lens Memory Set-up Questions



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Shacksters -

I'm having a of a time getting the lens memory to work. I found the focus/zoom feature in the picture menu where - I spent time maximizing the 16:9 test frame to fit on my 2.40:1 screen. I also found the menu options for auto picture detection.

What happened next is the frustrating part:

When I put a 2.40:1 blu ray on, it zoomed the picture to fit on the screen but the image was off the bottom of the screen (with a 3-4 inch gap at the top of the screen). So I used the lens shift joy stick to manually raise the picture (and then went back to the settings menu to further zoom the picture and tighten it up). BUT, when I select other menu options (say, contrast for example... or the frame interpolation settings), the specified menu option is displayed off of the screen (partly on the frame and partly on the wall behind). Also, I've tried fooling around with the masking feature... but I can't see any evidence of removal of black bars on the top and bottom of a 2:40-1 movie... I can't see any black bars to begin with!).

I feel like I've hit a stopping point as to where the manual does give enough specifics and/or I'm not sure what I need to do.

The end result of what I'd like is the ability to have the camera switch between 16:9 and 2.40:1 sources... with having to constantly shift the image up and down, etc. But I'd also like to be able to access menu options and have them visible on the bottom of the screen.

Any input you may have on the process I need to go through to get this all set-up, would be great.


:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, lets see if I can help.

The first thing you need to do is stet the manual horizontal and vertical adjustments on the bottom of the projector so that your 16:9 image is on the screen correctly with no overscan on the image spilling off the top or bottom. Adjust the zoom and focus as well. Save that setting (I called it 16:9) in the user menu. The second thing you need to do is play a movie that is true 2,35:1 then zoom out the image so that its sides are within the left and right top and bottom then set up the vertical and horizontal settings in the menu so that the 2,35:1 image is centered in the screen, then go into the upper and lower masking and adjust them to block out any overspill that the black bars have gone off the screen. Save that setting as well in the second memory position, then turn on the auto aspect ratio setting and you should be good to go.

Hope thats helps get you going.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, I'll give that a try... I'm sure this is more simple than I'm making it! ;-)

2 questions: once I save it, I then turn on the auto detect?

Also, my screen is 2.40:1... I know that is basically 2.35:1. Are those two considered to be the same in the industry? If not, should I be sizing a 2:35:1 movie or a 2.40 movie for the memory?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

1) yes turn auto detect on
2) the two aspect ratios are very close, Its best to set it for about 2,37:1 there are many movies that span anywhere between 2,40:1 and 2,35:1 there is no set rule you will hardly notice any overspill if you have a good felt boarder.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Subscribed! :bigsmile:

I have not had much opportunity to play with these settings yet on my projector as I am still in the process of building it's permanent home. Currently, I am just shooting it onto a white wall to allow me to test any equipment I add.

Sounds like Tony has you squared away - let us know if that works so I can ask you when I am ready to set mine up!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey 27,

Were you able to use Tony's instructions to get the projector set-up? I am about to start the screen wall in my room, and I am going to base the screen size on what I can fit for a 2.35:1 screen.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi!

Awesome! You are really moving along, eh?

Yes, Tony's instructions helped a lot. There is definitely a bit of trial and error and tinkering that you'll need to do (isn't there always?:bigsmile.

But, using Tony's comments as a guide is really helpful.

Good luck!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

27dnast said:


> Hi!
> 
> Awesome! You are really moving along, eh?
> 
> ...


Great - thanks! I am on a mission - useable by the end of the year! Not done - just useable. :bigsmile:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I know that feeling --- that "drive" --- to get'er done!!!

You're really going to enjoy it.:T


----------

